# Calling all track studs!



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Lowes Motor Speedway #1


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

LMS #2


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Carolina Motorsports Park #1


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

CMP #2


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

VIR in November


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

VIR in March


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

VIR #2


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

VIR #3


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

In my old E34 at Summit Point last year - my first track day in my 330i is next month...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Texas World Speedway, entering the coursel, Dinan E36 M3 in chase.


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

*Sebring beauty shot...*

Me, Jam, and 8Ball after a Chin event.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Sears Point, November, 2002. *


By the way, that's the image I used to create the silhouette in the TechFest West logo. :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Hack...looks to me like you passed those cars in the corner ;-)
> 
> Jon, the ultimate track pic is coming down the Corkscrew at Laguna Seca...I'm sure someone here has one...Unfortunately I do not. *


Eric, only a moron who skips driver's meeting in the morning would pass in the corners. :angel:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't have any track shots for all the times, and tracks, I've been to. I'm out again on Sunday and will have someone snap some


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Eric, only a moron who skips driver's meeting in the morning would pass in the corners. :angel: *


Well, the person we are both talking about was at Bimmerfest and I overheard him saying he just got his car out of impound...apparently the Police didn't care for his driving either


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Here's mine (Buttonwillow CCW coming out of the 6-7-8 complex):


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Well, the person we are both talking about was at Bimmerfest and I overheard him saying he just got his car out of impound...apparently the Police didn't care for his driving either *


Apparantly he also missed the BMW memo from Hans about NOT revving your S54 engine without load. Vince stayed behind during the rally and said him and his buddies were sitting there revving their M3s to see who's louder. :dunno:

Frankly BMW should deny warranty claims to people who purposely abuse their engine like that. Bet you he's going to go through a few blown engines before his 100K miles up. Hate to be the poor sap who buys THAT car once he's through. :thumbdwn:

But anyway...It's not like I'm ever going to share track time with him so I'm not worried. :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> But anyway...It's not like I'm ever going to share track time with him so I'm not worried. :thumbup: *


Why is that? Was he banned from the track?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Why is that? Was he banned from the track? *


The second he tries to pull that stunt at a BMWCCA/Driving Concepts event he'll be black flagged fro life. I'm not worried.

And I don't plan on attending any of the Speed Trial/Speed Venture type events any time soon.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Well, the person we are both talking about was at Bimmerfest and I overheard him saying he just got his car out of impound...apparently the Police didn't care for his driving either *


Hmm... I have visions of armor-all on the tire treads coming to mind....  scary....


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

New track shot from earlier today. 

Write up to come on first track day in my new 330i if and when I get the energy.


----------



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

*Hey guys....*

New member here, well actualy iam from e46 fanatics, discovered this great new site. Since I'm a huge track junkie i just had to post something here!!

i have a pic of me at Sebring w/BMWCCA's winter fest this past January whe the temperatures were seriously cold in florida, wow!! will try to find it.

For all of you, you guys looks great, having so much fun!!

wish i could go to VIR, Laguna, Texa MS, Sears Pnt, etc well maybe in the future!!

By the way i will be headed back to sebring at the end of this month for another school!!

cant wait!!

keep having fun!!

Pedro:thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Hey guys....*



BMWF1 said:


> *New member here, well actualy iam from e46 fanatics, discovered this great new site. Since I'm a huge track junkie i just had to post something here!!
> 
> i have a pic of me at Sebring w/BMWCCA's winter fest this past January whe the temperatures were seriously cold in florida, wow!! will try to find it.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard! :thumbup:

It's nice to see more track junkies joining up. :bigpimp:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I actually don't have any pic of my car actually on the track, but here's a pic I took at PCA DE at TWS.










--Andrew


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Is anyone else besides JonNam going to VIR this weekend?*

Julie and I are going, 3 day north course PCA event. First Settlers is a great group of people, really good instructors.

If anyone else is going to be there, I don't have a clue what number I am yet, Julie's 218. Both silver cars, hers a C2 w/ Aero kit, mine the new C4S. I'm going to have to learn to drive all over again, modded E46 M3s will probably spank me bigtime until I learn to trust the drive and systems in this car. I was so used to the M3 it was second nature.

One cool thing, Julie gave up her instructor so I could have him. She's driving solo with a queue of guest-ride-instructors, they all want to ride with her. The fellow she gave up for me is the president of the national PCA.

Have a great weekend folks.


----------

